# Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.



## rrumpelchen (16. März 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

wir haben einen ca. 45 m² großen Teich und nun haben wir zu viel Nachwuchs bekommen.

Unsere Frage ist:

Was für Fische können wir hineingeben, die unser Problem lösen. Die größeren möchten wir behalten und die vielen kleinen Fische möchten wir auf Basis der natürlichen Nahrungskette regeln.

Was ratet Ihr?

Wir haben wenige größere Goldfische und 5 größere Goldorfen. Leider holt bei uns sehr auffällige Fische der __ Fischreiher weg, aber da sind wir schon wieder bei der von mir erwähnten Nahrungskette.

Unser großes Problem, wie schon erwähnt, sind die vielen kleinen Fische.

Viele Grüße
rrumpelchen.


----------



## Mühle (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi,

ich habe mir Barsche für dieses Problem zugelegt.

viele Grüße

Britta

rrumpelchen ist ein echt komischer Name ? Willkommen hier im Forum !


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo und Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum. 

Irgendwie kommt mir das Problem seeehr bekannt vor.
Größere Flußbarsche könnten Dir viell. weiterhelfen. 
__ Sonnenbarsche sind bei Goldis jenseits der 2cm Marke sicher schon überfordert und wer mehr als einen einsetzt, hat ganz schnell zuviele Sonnenbarsche. :?
Ich bin regelmäßig im Frühjahr am abfischen der Goldis, was sich einfacher anhört als es ist.  Die Viehcher werden immer schlauer und schneller. 
Heute hat sich die Katze einen 2-3cm Goldi genehmigt. Von mir aus dürfte sie sich auch 20 nehmen, aber ihr war der eine wohl schon genug. 
 Katzenfutter reduzieren? 

15 Goldis hab ich mit dem Kescher innerhalb der letzten Tage erwischt, die hat ein entfernter Nachbar bekommen. Hoffentlich verjagt keiner den __ Reiher, wenn er denn mal kommt.

Ich überlege im Moment echt, irgendwie Kontakt zu jemanden aufzunehmen, der ein Elektrofischgerät sein eigen nennt und damit umgehen kann+darf. 
Dann hat der Spuk endlich ein Ende und der Teich kann sich erholen.  Ich mag nicht mehr!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi.

Ich könnte dir als Räuber Grüne __ Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis cyanellus) empfehlen, da gibt es aber 2, 3 Sachen die man beachten muss.

Grüne Sonnenbarsche fressen auch größere Fische im Gegensatz zum normalen (Lepomis gibbosus), die eigentlich nur kleine Fische fressen und somit nicht unbedingt die richtige Lösung wären.
Außerdem muss du beachten, das du sie auf gar keinen Fall aussetzen darfst.
Hast du __ Enten an deinem Teich, die Eier in anderen Gewässer verschleppen könnten?
Das nächste Problem wäre die Grünen Sonnenbarsche erst mal zu besorgen. Die sind nämliche nicht gerade leicht zu bekommen.

Als Alternative eignen sich natürlich auch Flussbarsche.





> Ich bin regelmäßig im Frühjahr am abfischen, was sich einfacher anhört als es ist.


 Fischst du zufällig auch den ein oder anderen größeren Sonnenbarsch ab?
Könnte dir evtl. auch bald Grüne Sonnenbarsche geben (hab zur Zeit mehr als genug Nachwuchs, der aber erst mal wachsen muss), die wie schon gesagt auch größere Fische fressen und auch ihren eigenen Nachwuchs (hatte letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Jungfisch der Sonnenbarsche im Teich).


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Mirko,

ich war so "schlau" nur einen dieser Brüder einzusetzen. Ist ein hübsches Männchen geworden und hat Bleiberecht. Ab und an sieht man ihn mal....


----------



## Nestor (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo,

ich glaub ich klinke mich mal hier ein! Das selbe Problem habe ich auch und ich werd noch verrückt. Bei mir sinds aber keine Goldfische, sondern Blaubandbärblinge! Dachte evtl. an Reusen?! Könnte das klappen? 

Grüße Björn


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Reusen klappen sicherlich, nur was machst du dann mit den Fischen?

Ich würde einige gerne nehmen (zum verfüttern und zur Pflege). Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo zusammen,

da der unerwünschte Fischnachwuchs ein sehr häufig beklagtes Problem vieler Teichbesitzer darstellt, wäre es interessesant zu erfahren ob es irgend jemand hier im Forum geschafft hat, seinen Teich wieder fischfrei zu bekommen. Annett steht mit ihrem Wunsch nach einem fischlosen Teich gewiss nicht alleine da, ich zum Beispiel würde auch liebend gerne auf Fische im Teich verzichten. Mit viel Geduld könnte ich sie vielleicht sogar abfischen, aber was mache ich dann damit? Mag sein, dass es im Norden mit seinen vielen Gartenteichen und Zoohandlungen einfacher ist, einen Abnehmer  für die Fische zu finden, aber sicher nicht jedes Jahr wieder und schon gar nicht, wenn es sich um weniger bunte und weniger dekorative Exemplare handelt. Was tut man wirklich mit den überzähligen Fischen, die niemand will? Die alljährliche Diskussion darüber endet immer mit Ratschlägen, wie man die Fische fängt und dass man sie verschenken  oder in eine Tierhandlung bringen soll und hilft somit kaum weiter, um die Probleme mit dem Fischnachwuchs zu lösen. Auffällig für mich ist die immer wiederkehrende Empfehlung von Sonnenbarschen als Problemlöser, die völlig emotionslos und sachlich geführt wird. Zweck: Die kleinen Goldfische und Co, so hofft man, werden gefressen. Frage: Wo liegt der Unterschied für die kleinen, überzähligen  Fische, ob sie in einem größeren, auf sie angestzten  Fischmaul enden oder durch eine andere, vielleicht sogar stressfreiere Aktion, sofern es eine solche gibt? Es ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass ich damit an ein Tabu-Thema rühre, aber meines Erachtens sollte einmal darüber diskutiert werden. 

Ich könnte selbst keinen Fisch töten, aber ich kann Annettes Überlegung verstehen, sich der Hilfe eines Profi der Elektrofischerei zu bedienen um ihren Teich fischfrei zu bekommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich muss Dir Recht geben. Das ist ein heikles Thema.
Jetzt werden wieder einige mit den Augen rollen.. aber im Deutschen Tierschutzgesetz steht nun mal unter §1 "... Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."

Nun geht das schmerzlose "Um die Ecke bringen" sicher ohne Schmerz oder Leid vor sich (so hoffe ich), aber sicherlich ist es ein Schaden für das einzelne Tier. Wir reden hier eben immer noch von Lebewesen und nicht von Steinen. 
Mir ist letztes WE der Wellensittich verstorben - einfach von der Schaukel abgestürzt und sich was Schwerwiegendes dabei getan.  Die Schwiegerma meinte nur "seit froh, endlich keinen Dreck mehr". Naja, das war ich nun doch nicht, denn sie gehören schon irgendwie dazu - die Haustiere - und man hat mit ihrem Erwerb auch Verantwortung für sie übernommen. 
Für einen Wellensittich für ca. 10 Jahre.. bei Hunden ca. 15 - 20Jahre usw.
Darüber muss man sich vor dem Kauf im Klaren sein.
Bei den Fischen ist es schwieriger. Man wird in den Läden einfach zu wenig informiert. Goldfische werden ja oft nicht soo alt, obwohl es auch da sehr alte Exemplare gibt - aber diese rasante Vermehrung macht einen wahnsinnig.  
Vom Ursprungsbesatz (vielleicht 6 oder 8 Goldis, 2 Koi, ein Sonnenbarsch) lebt dank __ Reiher sogar nur noch eines der __ Goldfisch-Weibchen, der Koi und der Sonnenbarsch. Der Rest ist Nachwuchs. 

Ich persönlich würde keinen der gesunden Goldfische wie auch immer geartet "um die Ecke" bringen. 
Das kann ich einfach nicht, denn ich will nicht "Gott spielen" müssen. Das überlasse ich dem Reiher und meinen Katzen und nenne es "natürliche Auslese/Nahrungskette".
Was meine abgefischten Tierchen betrifft, werde ich versuchen sie mal wieder an privat zu vermitteln (Zettel in Supermärkte usw. wenns sein muss) oder wenn gar nichts mehr geht, die Zoohändler abklappern. Gegen kostenlose Fische haben die sicherlich nix. Und vielleicht haben sie Glück und finden einen wunderschönen Teich mit kompetenten Besitzern. Das liegt dann aber nicht mehr in meiner Hand. Kann ihnen ja schlecht einen Zettel mit der Forumsadresse an die Flossen tackern.

Man kann die im Mörtelkübel einquartierten Fische auch so offen hinstellen, dass der Reiher ein Festmahl einnehmen kann - so einfach mache ich es ihm bisher aber noch nicht. 
Ist mir aber aus Versehen, bei einem zur Behandlung in Quaratäne gesetzten Fisch, vor 2 Jahren mal passiert. Man war ich damals sauer.

EDIT: Die Elektroabfischerei bedeutet nach meinem Wissen eine kurzzeitige Betäubung der Tiere, sodass man sie ohne große Probleme einsammeln kann. Sollte das nicht gehen/stimmen, werde ich in den ganz sauren Apfel beißen müssen und den Teich zum Abfischen leerpumpen. Leider geht mir dann mein "schönes", weil etwas weicheres, Wasser wieder verloren und der Teich startet wie 2003 mit total miesen Pflanzenwachstum. Das nur als Bemerkung, warum ich das so und nicht anders machen würde.


----------



## ThomasK. (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Ich habe auch meine Goldfische aus meinem alten Teich übernommen, um ihnen Ihr Gnadenbrot zu geben und abzuwarten bis Sie irgendwann in die ewigen Jagtgründe abwandern. Ich möchte aber auch nicht, das sie sich noch weiter vermehren und werde mir wohl demnächst auch einen __ Barsch einsetzen. Weil ich mir ja im Sommer auch noch 3 Koi dazuholen möchte und mit der Zeit einen Reinen Koibesatz anstreben will. Aber meine Goldis bewusst töten koönnte ich auch nicht.


----------



## zuza68 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Gibts bei euch denn kein WC?


----------



## Annett (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

DAS ist ja wohl absolut keine tierfreundliche Methode, oder?!
Was denkst Du passiert dort mit ihnen, wie lange sollen sie sich in dem Dreck quälen?  
Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn??  

Dafür hab ich dank Google noch was zur Elektrofischerei gefunden:


> Beim Elektrofang reagieren die Fische auf das elektrische Feld im Wasser und bewegen sich in Richtung Anode (Plus-Pol) wo sie narkotisiert werden.
> Verwendet werden gewöhnlich Generatoren mit einer Spannung von 220 Volt (bis 750) und Leistungen von 0,5 - 25 kW.
> 
> Der Fisch reagiert auf die Spannungsdifferenz zwischen dem elektrischen Feld und der Körperspannung (besteht zw. Kopf und Schwanz). Sobald die Körperspannung einen gewissen Schwellenwert übersteigt kommt es zu unruhigen Flossen- und Kopfbewegungen. Bei steigender Spannung stellt sich der Fisch mit dem Kopf zur Anode und schwimmt hin (Elektrotaxis) und wird narkotisiert. Bei fortgesetzter Einwirkung des Stromes oder bei allzu hohen Spannungsdifferenzen kommt es zum Tod. Bei kurzer und nicht zu starker elektrischen Durchströmung treten keine Schädigungen der Fische ein, sie erwache aus der Narkose und verhalten sich wieder normal.
> ...


Quelle

Daher auch meine Aussage: ich suche mir jemanden, der damit umgehen darf und kann.


----------



## guenter (17. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Als ich noch Goldis hatte, habe ich den Nachwuchs immer kurz vor Frostbeginn
abgefischt. Da standen sie sehr ruhig. Jetzt ist das Wasser schon wieder zu warm. Soll doch aber wieder kälter werden. Hatte auch immer abnehmer.

Viel Glück

Günter


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mit meiner gestrigen Frage, - wohin mit dem Fischüberschuss?- wollte ich  dieses (in allen Teichforen) häufig beklagte Problem genauer hinterfragen, weil ich mir ganz einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass Teichbesitzer mit Goldfischbesatz, in oft viel zu  kleinen Teichen, die enorme Vermehrungsrate dieser Fische mit Verschenken ihrer Jungfische in den Griff bekommen können. 

Mir ging es dabei weniger um meine eigenen Fische, die Ihre Population zum Glück selbst einigermaßen im Zaum halten, denn anderenfalls hätte ich ein wirkliches Problem, da es auf Paros keine Teiche und somit auch  keinen Bedarf an Teichfischen  gibt. Es gibt auch keine __ Reiher auf Paros und die vielen streunenden Katzen in Griechenland scheinen nicht auf Fisch zu stehen.  Meine Schleierschwänze werden nicht gefüttert, mein Teich mit insgesamt fast 80.000 l Wasser ernährt sie ausreichend.  Der Grund dafür, dass ich  trotzdem gerne auf sie verzichten möchte, ist die Verarmung des Teiches an anderen Teichbewohnern, denn nichts Lebendiges kann sich neben den Fischen behaupten und das finde ich sehr bedauerlich und unnatürlich für einen Teich.

@Annett

danke für die Informationen zum Thema Elektrofischerei.
Angenommen, Du findest einen professionellen, zugelassenen Elektofischer, der Deinen Fischbestand zur einfacheren Abfischung betäubt. Könnte es nicht passieren, dass sich weit mehr Fische (versteckt) in Deinem Teich befinden als Du an den Mann (Frau) bringen kannst?  Was dann,- zurück in den Teich und von vorne anfangen? So eine Aktion könnte meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn machen, wenn sie Deinen Wunsch nach einem fischlosen Teich erfüllt und Dir die wiederkehrenden Abfischungen wirklich erspart.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie schon gesagt, erst wird der "Abfischer" gesucht, dann nehme ich Kontakt zu den vielen Zooläden in der Umgebung auf und wenn alles geklärt ist gehts los. Zum Glück leben wir genau zwischen zwei Groß- u. einer Kleinstadt und es gibt diese "Zoo & Co."-Läden an fast jeder Ecke.
Die vielen Fische (ich schätze es mit dem Nachwuchs im 2-3cm Bereich auf mind. 150 Stück) werde ich zwischenzeitlich in großen Regentonnen etc. zwischenlagern. Mit regelmäßigem Wasserwechsel sollte das einige Zeit funktionieren. 
Bleiberecht erhalten erstmal nur der Koi, der Sonnenbarsch und wenn ich gaanz großzügig bin ein __ Goldfisch. Mehr nicht. 

Mein Problem wird nur allmählich die Zeit, denn die Biester werden bald wieder mit der Fortpflanzung anfangen. 
Nächste Woche besuche ich mal einen größeren Angelladen hier in der Nähe. Vielleicht können die mir weiter helfen. :?
Die Aushänge im Supermarkt muss ich auch noch machen. 
Ist nur blöd, wenn dann Leute anrufen und man keine Fische zum abgeben aus dem Teich bekommt.


----------



## ferryboxen (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

hallo annett !!!

kuck mal hier ....http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C15674083_N9423601_L20_D0_I826.html

es gibt jede menge verbote etc. in bezug auf elektrofischerei.

ein sehr heikles thema.

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Lothar,

danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe mich gerade durch die Seiten der Sächsischen Behörden gewühlt und bin dabei zumindest teilweise fündig geworden.


> Fischereigesetz für den Freistaat Sachsen (Sächsisches Fischereigesetz)
> 
> SächsGVBl.    Jg. 1993    Bl.-Nr. 8    S. 109    Fsn-Nr.: 652-1
> Fassung gültig ab: 23.05.2004
> ...


- defekter Link entfernt -
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Rechtsverordnung dazu finden.  
Denn laut dem hier,


> *§ 2*
> Geltungsbereich
> 
> (1) Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei (Fischfang, Fischzucht, Fischhaltung und Angeln) in allen ständig oder zeitweilig oberirdisch in Betten fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern.
> ...


gilt §37 sogar für einen umzäunten Privatteich.

Ich seh schon, am Ende werde ich wohl doch abpumpen, abfischen und neu befüllen müssen. 
Da werden sich die Schwiegereltern und die Teichbiologie sicher seeehr drüber "freuen".


----------



## Annett (18. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Und hier nochwas dazu:


> Elektrobefischung
> 
> Das Fischen unter Anwendung elektrischen Stromes (Elektrofischerei) ist nur unter Verwendung von Gleichstrom oder Impulsstrom, der vermeidbare Verletzungen verhindert, zulässig und bedarf der schriftlichen Erlaubnis der Fischereibehörde (vergl. § 5 der 4. DVO zum SächsFischG). Die Erlaubnis kann zur Durchführung von Hegemaßnahmen, zum Fang von Satz- oder Laichfischen, zu Forschungs- und Lehrzwecken, zur Untersuchung des Fischbestandes in einem Gewässer sowie aus besonderen fischereilichen Gründen für eine bestimmte Frist erteilt werden. Sie wird nur widerruflich erteilt.
> 
> ...


- defekter Link entfernt -

Ich werde dieser Tage mal im Amt für Landwirtschaft anrufen. Vielleicht können die mir mit meinem nicht ganz alltäglichen Problem weiterhelfen. Einige Mitarbeiter kenne ich ja sogar schon persönlich.


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

ich denke, Dein Plan könnte den erwünschten Erfolg  bringen, sofern Du eine Genehmigung zum Einsatz der Elektro-Abfischung erwirken kannst. Vielleicht kann Dir ein zugelassener Elektrofischer Näheres über die Handhabung der einschlägigen Gesetze in der Praxis sagen, Deinen Teich und Dein Vorhaben betreffend. Es wird wohl eher selten vorkommen, dass ein "kleiner" Gartenteich auf diese Weise abgefischt werden soll, vielleicht gibt es dafür eine gesonderte Regelung. Der geprüfte Elektrofischer könnte Dir dann gleich  auch sagen wie groß die Chance überhaupt ist, alle Fische zu erwischen. Wenn ein voller Erfolg nicht garantiert ist, dann wirst Du Dich vielleicht leichter mit dem aternativen Auspumpen des Teiches abfinden können. 

Stimmt die Information in Deinem Profil, dass Dein Teich bei einer Ausdehnung von 70-80 m² nur 15m³ Wasservolumen hat? Das ist nicht sehr viel, es entspricht dem Inhalt des Tankwagens, der mich auf Paros mit Wasser beliefert.
Gibt es bei Euch in der Landwirtschaft keine Wassertanks? Es wäre natürlich ideal, könntest Du Dein Teichwasser einfach in einen Tank umpumpen oder in eine Zisterne, sollte es Dir nicht erspart bleiben Deinen Teich entleeren zu müssen. Sicher wäre die Elektofischerei die einfachere Methode, Deine Goldis aus dem Teich zu bekommen und ich hoffe für Dich auf diese Möglichkeit.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rrumpelchen (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Ein liebes Hallo Euch allen und vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge, außer demjenigen, der die Fischlein im WC entsorgt. Schlimm.

Ich konnte Eure Beiträge nur überfliegen, hätte nie gedacht, dass so viele antworten.

Mit Wasser ablassen haben wir voriges Jahr gemacht wegen Schlamm, zu viel Fische, aber eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen zu vieler __ Frösche.

War viel zu laut bei uns (Nachbarn und Besuch waren nicht begeistert), man hatte das Gefühl, in einem Horrorfilm mit zu spielen, in dem es um eine Belagerung mit Fröschen ging.

Nun ja, Teich bis auf die Tiefwasserzone abgelassen, Lebewesen in Bottichen und Eimern zwischengelagert und einen auserwählten Fischbesatz wieder in den Teich zurück gesetzt.

Dieses Jahr schon wieder so viele kleine Fische.

Frösche müssen wir abwarten.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir das mit dem __ Barsch probieren. Gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Wie groß sollte der Barsch sein, damit er unsere Goldorfen in Ruhe lässt?

Vielen Dank
daggi


----------



## rrumpelchen (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Ich bin es schon wieder.

Eine Reuse hilft auch nicht. Es schwimmen keine kleinen Fische rein, sondern nur kleine und große __ Frösche. Bei denen muss man aufpassen, dass sie nicht ersticken, weil Frösche müssen immer mal an die Oberfläche, um Luft zu schnappen.

Ich glaube ein Raubfisch ist die beste Lösung. Aber welcher???

Allen, die darauf eine Antwort wissen, ganz schlimm dankbar ist und trotzdem den Rest ganz lieb grüsst.

daggi


----------



## Kurt (19. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo "Fischfeinde",

eine Arbeitskollegin hat in ihrem Gartenteich die Population durch einen ca. 18 cm großen __ Hecht gestoppt. Ein Hecht kann - soviel ich weiß - Fische bis zur Hälfte seiner Eigenlänge erbeuten.  Dadurch hätten die etwas größeren Fische nicht zuviel zu befürchten.
Zudem kann man ihn ja nach erfolgreicher Dezimierung der Jungfische  wieder relativ einfach mit Blinker abfischen. Ein hungriger Raubfisch geht auf sowas ab wie ne Rakete.
Aus meinem Erfahrungsbereich: die Bitterlinge haben sich letztes Jahr das erste Mal vermehrt - ich hoffe es werden noch mehr. Durch die doch begrenzte Lebensdauer von 4-5 Jahren ist es gar nicht so einfach eine durchgehende Population ohne Neuzukauf zu haben. Außerdem geht bei mir __ Ringelnatter u.Co laufend aus und ein - und da bleiben dann nicht viel übrig.
Bei Bitterlingen kann natürlich auch über die Anzahl der __ Muscheln gesteuert werden.

Schöne Grüße aus dem soeben frisch verschneiten Bregenz
Kurt


----------



## Annett (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Moin,

so ein großer Räuber im Teich bedeutet sicher jede Menge Streß für die Friedfischpopulation. :?
Mein Sonnenbarsch wird nur von den kleineren Fischen "ernst genommen". Oft schwimmt er mit den Großen im Schwarm - wahrscheinlich zur besseren Tarnung. 

Ich habe aber auch schon Bilder eines großen __ Flußbarsch (Perca fluviatilis) direkt neben größeren Goldfischen gesehen.... 
Der Besitzer war mit der geleisteten "Arbeit" des Barsches ab auch recht unzufrieden, da nicht signifikant erkennbar.
Wenn die Fische noch gaanz klein sind, kann man sie mit einem feinen Kescher einfangen - einen größeren Fisch dazu und die "Nahrungskette" nimmt ihren Lauf.
Sind sie etwas größerer, würde ich es mal mit einer __ Senke (kostet ca. 10 Euronen) versuchen.
Damit hatte ich auch schon recht gute Erfolge. Allerdings lernen die Biester auch sehr schnell, wo und wann Gefahr droht.


----------



## Annett (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,

vorgestern ist da irgendwie ein Teil meines Postings abhanden gekommen - habe es mal wieder ergänzt.





> Stimmt die Information in Deinem Profil, dass Dein Teich bei einer Ausdehnung von 70-80 m² nur 15m³ Wasservolumen hat? Das ist nicht sehr viel, es entspricht dem Inhalt des Tankwagens, der mich auf Paros mit Wasser beliefert.



Die m² in meinem Profil stimmen - das haben wir mal mit GPS selbst vermessen.  
Was u.U. nicht stimmt, ist das Volumen. Es ist halt nur eine sehr grobe Schätzung. 


> Gibt es bei Euch in der Landwirtschaft keine Wassertanks? Es wäre natürlich ideal, könntest Du Dein Teichwasser einfach in einen Tank umpumpen oder in eine Zisterne, sollte es Dir nicht erspart bleiben Deinen Teich entleeren zu müssen.



Wir haben 2 fahrbare Tanks für Flüssigdünger (die würde ich im Leben nicht für den Teich verwenden) und nur ein Wasserfaß mit ca. 8000l Inhalt, das ausschließlich zum Transport von Wasser dient. Das hatte ich schon im Hochsommer am Teich zum Auffüllen stehen, denn der Tiefbrunnen mit dem etwas "besseren Wasser" (30° Gh statt 50° wie der Hofbrunnen) liegt 50m vom Teich entfernt und hat nur einen Anschluß für sogenannte C-Rohre/-Schläuche.
Da wir schon öfters die 8000 Liter nach kleineren Havarien oder starker Verdunstung aufgefüllt haben (manchmal lief der Teich zum Ende hin in den Garten über), zweifle ich meine eigene Schätzung allmählich an. Allerdings hat der Teich auch nur eine relativ kleine Stelle mit 1m Tiefe, der Rest ist leider flacher.  
Anfängerfehler....

Das Wasserfaß steht auf einem Anhänger (also recht hoch), sodass wir eine leistungsfähige Pumpe bräuchten um es dort hinauf zu befördern. Nächstes Problem wäre der Dreck, der unweigerlich mit ins Faß käme. Das läßt sich (glaube ich) nicht 100% säubern. Der Schwiegervater wäre sicher sehr begeistert, wenn daraufhin die Pumpanlage der Pflanzenschutzspritze beim nächsten Betanken verstopft oder den Geist aufgibt.

Ich könnte höchstens mal schauen, wie die Werte des Trinkwassers aussehen, wo der nächste Hydrant steht und dann mal freundlich bei der FFW anfragen, wie es mit einer Löschübung aussieht. Allerdings sieht der Teich dann hinterher sicherlich auch nicht mehr wie ein Teich aus. :?

Was mach ich nur??


----------



## rednax (20. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

na Ihr habt Probleme,.....*grins*
also ich habe immer genügend abnehmer für meinen Nachwuchs;-)
Aber Ihr solltet bedenken, so ein __ Fischreiher kommt nicht nur an den Teich wenn Ihr es wollt, nein, er kommt dann immer wieder, und er holt sich dann nicht nur die Goldis, sondern auch die anderen Fische, bis der Teich komplett leer ist.
Und er kommt auch das nächste jahr, und wieder....
Also ich kenne genügent leute die gerne den Fischreiher loswerden wollen, daß Sie endlich wiedermal einen Fisch im Teich haben 

Was haltet Ihr von der Natürlichen Lösungen.
Ich habe zb 3 Emys Orbicularis im teich, das sind Europäische Sumpfschildkröten, und wenn man die nicht Füttert suchen die Ihre Nahrung selber;-)
Nur sie dann wieder vom jagen abzuhalten, das ist wiederum schwierig.

Aber es gibt noch genügend andere Wasserbewohnende Räuber, die gerne Jungfische Fressen.
Bei einem größerem teich kann man ja auch mal kurzzeitig einen __ Hecht oder eine Forelle einsetzen, und wenn der Fischbesatz sich verringert hat, holt man sich einen Angler an den teich, der Fischt den Raubfisch schon wieder raus... 

gruß Alex


----------



## Elfriede (21. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

leider scheint mir die Auswahl an möglichen Lösungen für Dein Problem wirklich sehr gering. Wenn sich der Einsatz eines Elektrofischers nicht realisieren lässt und das Abpumpen des Teichwassers am Widerstand Deiner Schwiegereltern scheitern sollte, dann bleibt nicht viel mehr als die "Großräubervariante", wie sie Alex beschreibt oder Du wartest ab, bis das natürliche Futter im Teich für die große Anzahl von Fischen zu knapp wird und sie ihren Bestand selbst regeln, wie bei mir. 

Anfangs hatte ich auch große Probleme mit einer fast explosionsartigen Fischvermehrung, da meine Fische im viel zu warmen Wasser auch keine Winterpause einlegen, aber nach etwa einem Jahr war das üppige Nahrungsangebot des Teiches erschöpft, der Fischbestand ging zurück und pendelte sich zum Glück auf ein Maß ein, das mein filterloser Teich gut verkraften kann. Ich hoffe sehr, dass es so bleibt. Da auf Paros keinerlei Bedarf an Teichfischen besteht, kann ich mir aber den Wunsch nach einem fischlosen Teich, zu Gunsten einer artenreichen Fauna, wohl aus dem Kopf schlagen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (21. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,



> dann bleibt nicht viel mehr als die "Großräubervariante", wie sie Alex beschreibt oder Du wartest ab, bis das natürliche Futter im Teich für die große Anzahl von Fischen zu knapp wird und sie ihren Bestand selbst regeln, wie bei mir.



So ganz allmählich erscheint mir das auch so.
Ich hatte die letzten Tage noch nicht die Zeit dazu, mich beim Amt und Angelladen zu erkundigen. Mal sehen, ob ich es heute auf die Reihe bekomme.
Reduzierung von alleine kann ich allem Anschein nach getrost vergessen.
Mittlerweile steht das dritte Jahr ohne Zufütterung vor der Tür ohne merkliche Besserung.

@Alex


> ich kenne genügent leute die gerne den __ Fischreiher loswerden wollen, daß Sie endlich wiedermal einen Fisch im Teich haben


Sie wollen Fische im Teich haben/sehen? Ich wäre froh, wenn ich die vielen Fische dauerhaft mal sehen könnte. Durch die kleinen Sche..er ist das Wasser mehr grün als alles andere. Und wir haben Winter. 
Vielleicht kann ich einen Angler bequatschen mir einen __ Hecht oder __ Flußbarsch zu leihen/verkaufen.
Aber nachdem ich schon ein Jahr nach einem __ Barsch suche... der örtliche Angelverein war mir da bisher keine Hilfe. 

P.S.: Gestern habe ich bei der Arbeit auf dem Feld mal wieder einen __ Reiher gesichtet. Leider hat er sich nur ein oder zwei Regenwürmer gegönnt um dann im nahen aber tiefer gelegenen Bach zu verschwinden.
Gerne hätte ich ihm meinen Teich gezeigt. Soll er ihn halt ausräumen... dann haben die __ Frösche und __ Libellen mehr Platz. 
Ganz in der Nähe brütet meist ein Reiher-Pärchen - man hört sie abends bei der Heimkehr immer ganz gut.


----------



## Elfriede (22. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

wie alt ist denn Dein Teich? Hattest Du von Anfang an Fische drin und war er von Beginn an grün. Sind es Schwebealgen, die Dir die Sichttiefe nehmen? Sicher ist das geringe Wasservolumen für die relativ große Teichfläche  ungünstig, trotzdem aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Fische alleine für die scheinbar große Nährstoffbelastung verantwortlich sind, dass der Teich sich nicht einmal im Winter klärt, wenn die Fische nicht fressen und auch nicht nennenswert ausscheiden. Bist Du sicher, dass keine Nährstoffe von außen in den Teich gelangen? Könnte die grüne Trübung im Teich auch von einer bakteriellen Belastung kommen? Ich glaube, davon irgendwo gelesen zu haben, aber damit kennst Du Dich sicher bestens aus und hast sicher auch die Möglichkeit einer genaueren Überprüfung. Grünes Wasser wird einfach immer mit Schwebealgen in Verbindung gebracht, was sicher meistens, aber vielleicht doch nicht immer  zutreffen wird und muss.

Kannst Du einen ausgewachsenen __ Hecht nicht auch in einem Zooladen bekommen oder bestellen, wenn der Anglerverein dazu nicht in der Lage ist und Du den __ Reiher nicht an Deinen Teich locken kannst ?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (22. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,

der Teich ist 2003 "geflutet" worden, wurde dann innerhalb weniger Wochen grün, bekam unglaublich viele Wasserflöhe... und dann kam unser Fehler: Wir setzten einige Goldfische ein (weil ja soviele Wasserflöhe vorhanden...) und holten einen Filter mit UVC (weil das Wasser ja so grün war).   No comment!! 
Das Wasser wurde klar (logisch, denn die UVC brannte durchweg mit 72 Watt), und die Fische waren viel zu dick, da zuviele Wasserflöhe für die armen Fische. Also haben wir nochmal Fische nachgesetzt (u.a. den Koi) die, als dann die Flöhe vertilgt waren, natürlich gefüttert werden mußten. :crazy: 
Der Nachwuchs ließ dann nicht lange auf sich warten.
Erst danach entdeckte ich ein Teichforum im www. 

Zusätzliche hatte ich die Probleme mit dem spärlichen Pflanzenwachstum in den ersten Jahren. In den Flachzonen liegt/lag nur Kies, das Wasser hatte beim Befüllen 30° dH Gh - was laut Werner kein Pappenstiel für die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen ist. Das habe ich dann auch gemerkt.
Die Gh sank nur ganz allmählich - dank Regen -, der immer willkommen war!
In den Teich dürfte eigentlich nichts laufen, dafür kann das Wasser aber recht gut aus dem Teich ablaufen.
Unterdessen hat sich sicher etwas Mulm auf dem Boden angesammelt, der durch die vielen Fischmäuler immer wieder aufgewirbelt wird. 
Zusätzlich gab es in der Anfangszeit immer watteartige Algenablagerungen direkt auf der Folie, die sich dann auch in Mulm umsetzten.
Die große rote Seerose ist nicht ideal gepflanzt worden. Auch das soll dieses Frühjahr endlich geändert werden. Logisch, dass sich da bisher keiner drum geschlagen hat.  
Zusätzlich bau(t)en wir seit 2 Jahren an dem Haus, sodass nicht wirklich viel Zeit für Garten und Teich blieb.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr die UVC ausgeschaltet, daher waren immer Schwebalgen vorhanden. Im Frühjahr werde ich mir einige dieser schwarzen Baumschulkisten (siehe karsten.) besorgen und da rein Sumpfiris setzen. In die Kisten müssen sie, weil die vorgesehene Stelle im Teich eigentlich schon etwas zu tief dafür ist... Da liegt bisher immer die __ Senke.

Gestern war ich endlich im Angelladen - hätte ich mir sparen können. 
Der Mensch wußte überhaupt nix... dafür habe ich eine Reuse gekauft. Mal sehen, wieviele ich damit herausbekomme bevor sie auch das gelernt haben. (Dann setze ich halt die Senke abwechselnd mit der Reuse ein - vielleicht können sie sich nicht soviel "merken".)

Im Zooladen habe ich noch nie einen __ Hecht gesehen! Auch andere einheimische Fische sind Mangelware, denn selbst die angebotenen Bitterlinge sind oftmals die asiatische Art.

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen: Immer noch zu wenig Pflanzen und zu viele Fische führen zu dem derzeitigen Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## Conny (22. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,
leider wohnst Du nicht in unserer Nähe. Ich könnte Dich gut auch noch mit neuen Pflanzen versorgen. Trotz Warnung, dass die KOI alles Grüne auffressen, habe ich jede Menge gepflanzt.
Hast Du schon einmal versucht Zeolith einzubringen? Bei uns wurde direkt mit Kies und Sand Zeolith auf die Pflanzenetage verteilt. Von unseren Jungfischen (KOI, obwohl sie sich in diesem Alter angeblich noch nicht vermehren und Shubunkis) sind nur 4 übriggeblieben. Libellenlarven leben auch räuberisch.
Gruß
Conny


----------



## Annett (22. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Conny,

ich weiß, wie aufwändig sich ein Wasserpflanzenversand gestaltet. 
Deshalb traue ich mich kaum zu fragen, ob Du vielleicht auch gegen Kostenerstattung bereit wärst ein Paket auf die Reise zu schicken?! 
In NRW sind wir aller Voraussicht nach leider erst zum Forumstreffen, Anfang Juni, wieder.
Zeolith hatte ich mal im Filter - eine Minimenge. Ich halte bisher nicht all zuviel davon, da es immer wieder regeneriert werden muss. 
Auf der etwas zu tief geratenen Pflanzenebene kann ich leider kein Substrat aufbringen, da sie eine leichte Neigung zum tiefsten Punkt hat. 
Es würde früher oder später alles unten laden. 
Daher die Kisten....


EDIT: Aber irgendwie war das nicht das eigentliche Thema des Threads.


----------



## Conny (22. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,
entschuldige, ich kam gerade von der Pflanzenseite. Ich sehe das so,  Pflanzen funktionieren auch als Verstecke für kleine Räuber. Bei uns baden viele Vögel, die auch im Teich Nahrung suchen.
Wir haben mit unserern Kindern folgendes besprochen: wir füttern immer an der gleichen Stelle. Die Jungfische kommen im ersten Jahr schon schüchtern dazu. Einer füttert langsam, ein anderer steht wortlos mit der Sonne im Rücken und einem Kescher bewaffnet mit einem Eimer zu Füßen und fischt ab. Unsere Jungfische ohne Namen kommen in einen Teich, der 2 mal im Jahr vom __ Reiher heimgesucht wird. Unsere Kinder sind traurig, sie wären aber noch trauriger, wenn es den Fischen mit Namen schlecht ginge. Wir hoffen, dass unser Schwarm nicht zu sehr traumatisiert wird, wenn sie nicht erkennen können und nicht hören können, wer da Böses tut. Wir haben sie alle schon wieder recht handzahm und  auf die Fütterung konditioniert.
Viel __ Wassersalat gibt es aber erst Juni/Juli, je nach Wetter. Mit den anderen Pflanzen können wir es einfach mal probieren oder zum Forumstreffen mitbringen.

Liebe Grüße 
Conny


----------



## Elfriede (23. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

findet man irgendwo Fotos von Deinem Teich, außer den Winteraufnahmen in Deinem Album?

Mit dem Pflanzenwuchs hatte ich auch immer große Probleme, wie Du weißt. Genau genommen geht es damit   erst seit zwei Jahren etwas  besser, obwohl mein Teich heuer bereits in das zehnte Jahr kommt.

Trübungen, mitunter auch sehr viele Fadenalgen im Sommer, hatte ich  hauptsächlich  bevor mir ein wohlmeinender Grieche 8 Schleierschwanzfische als Geschenk in den Teich kippte. Schuld daran hatte ganz sicher der ungebremste Nährstoffeintrag aus dem Steilhang über meinem Teich, wenn es im Winter regnete. Jedenfalls verschwanden die Algen mit der Behebung dieses Baufehlers  und daran hat sich auch durch den Einsatz der Fische nichts geändert.

Auch bei mir wurden die Fische sehr schnell groß und fett und vermehrten sich rasant, solange es  ein großes Angebot an Lebendfutter im Teich gab. Für reichlichen Nachwuchs sorgen sie auch jetzt noch, obwohl  der Teich längst schon   buchstäblich kahl gefressen ist. Sie  beschaffen  sich  ihr Lebendfutter  sozusagen selbst.  Die wenigen Jungfische, die sie am Leben lassen,  scheinen der Bestand-Sicherung zu dienen, wenn diese Interpretation zulässig ist.

Schade, dass meine Erfahrung mit den Fischen bei Dir bis jetzt noch nicht funktioniert hat. Aber Dein Teich ist ja noch relativ jung und wird sich  mit Hilfe vieler, vieler Pflanzen von Jahr zu Jahr besser entwickeln und die Fische besser verkraften, wenn Du sie durch Reuse und __ Senke wenigstens etwas dezimieren kannst, bis sie es vielleicht selbst tun oder bis sich eine andere, bessere Möglichkeit auftut.

Morgen und übermorgen muss ich leider ohne Internetanschluss auskommen, ich hoffe aber, dass es Neues zu lesen  gibt, wenn ich wieder Zugang zum Netz haben werde.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rrumpelchen (23. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo allen hier, ich habe nicht gedacht, dass ich ein empfindliches Thema anspreche mit meinem Beitrag und freue mich über die vielen Antworten.

Wie schon erwähnt, fangen wir mit unserer Reuse fast nur noch __ Frösche. Jemand meinte hier Fische merken irgendwann Gefahren und dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Was ist eine __ Senke??? Wie funktioniert diese???

Mit Kescher wird man wahnsinnig, die Fischlein sind so schnell.

Bis später
daggi.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Daggi,

eine __ Senke ist eine Art flaches Netz, dass man in den Teich absenkt evtl. noch etwas Futter darauf verteilt und dann einige Zeit wartet um sie im richtigen Moment ruckartig wieder nach oben zu ziehen. 
Auf der Oberseite sollten dann hoffentlich ein paar der Fische liegen.. bereit zum Auszug aus der Teich-WG. 

Hier mal ein kleines Bild: http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/info_images/1576_0.jpg
Gibts für ca. 10Euro in jedem Angelgeschäft. Die Reuse kostet in etwa das gleiche. Ich hoffe, unsere __ Frösche sind schlauer und die Fische "blöder" als bei Euch!


----------



## herbi (23. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi Annett,

warum gehst du nicht einfach zum nächsten Fischzüchter, oder habt ihr bei euch keinen? Schau doch einfach in die gelben Seiten!

Dort bekommst du eigentlich schon auch lebende Fische! Würde dir aber keinen __ Hecht oder __ Zander empfehlen( teuer! ), den die können auch deine größeren Fische angreifen!

Schau doch ob du nicht eine oder zwei ,vielleicht auch drei Forellen bekommst . Hatte selber mal eine in meinem Tümpel ,ich fütterte sie aber, deswegen wurden meine Goldis auch nicht weniger.Das war natürlich ein Fehler!Machte richtig Spaß ihr beim fressen zuzuschauen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.


----------



## Annett (24. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Herbi,

danke für den Tip.
Direkt in der Nähe gibt es nach meinem Wissen keine Fischzucht, aber ein Stückchen weg schon.
Forellen würde ich meinem Teich ganz sicher nicht zumuten. Dafür wird er im Sommer einfach zu warm und damit sinkt bekanntlich der Sauerstoffwert. Forellen leben in klaren, kalten und damit sauerstoffreichen Fließgewässern... sind m.M.n. also nix für einen Gartenteich.
Ich werde mich mal nach einem __ Barsch erkundigen, zeitgleich aber auch wieder mit Reuse und __ Senke loslegen. 

@Elfriede
Leider habe ich zur Zeit keine Sommeraufnahmen... müßte ich mal im Frühjahr machen, denn die meisten vorhandenen Aufnahmen sind 2-3Jahre alt. 
Ich werde auch nochmal nach baulichen Fehler an der Kapillarsperre suchen... man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## Elfriede (25. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

vielleicht wäre gerade jetzt der Zeitpunkt für einen größeren Raubfisch richtig, da das Wasser noch kühl ist und sicher noch für einige Zeit kühl bleiben wird. Den Koi und ...? könntest Du vielleicht in Sicherheit bringen bis Du den Räuber wieder aus dem Teich nehmen kannst. Ich stelle mir das zwar nicht so einfach vor, wie ich es hier und in anderen Foren schon gelesen habe, nämlich, Raubfisch hinein in den Teich und nach erfolgter Dezimierung der überzähligen Goldis wieder heraus damit. Ob diese verkürzte Darstellung auch praktikabel ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung damit. 

Wie auch immer, ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass Du auch noch einmal genau untersuchen willst, ob nicht doch zusätzliche Nährstoffe von außen in Deinen Teich gelangen, denn Fische ohne Zusatzfutter machen nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nicht so viel Mist, dass sie einen Teich Deiner Größe so arg versauen könnten. Wenn sich schon zu viel Dreck im Teich befindet, wäre eine teilweise Absaugung sicher auch hilfreich, zumindest bis Du einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbestand zur Nährstoffzehrung angelegt hast.

Die Pflanzung in den großen Gärtner-Kisten funktioniert bei mir gut, ich habe sicher an die 25 Stück davon als bewegliche Pflanzstufe in meinem Teich verbaut, aber das Wachstum ist nicht so gut wie in freier Pflanzung. Ihr Aussehen im flachen Wasser ist optisch sicher auch nicht gerade eine Augenweide, solange sie nicht üppig bewachsen sind. Wenn die Schräge Deiner Pflanzstufe zu groß ist, dann besteht auch die Gefahr, dass die Kisten abrutschen, wenn Du sie nicht unterlegen also waagrecht einrichten kannst. Bei mir auf dem Betonboden war das einfach, sie stehen auf einer NIRO-Gitter-Basis), aber bei einem Folienteich stelle ich mir die Sache schwieriger vor.

Ich freue mich schon auf Frühlingsfotos von Deinem Teich und grüße herzlich ( leider noch aus dem momentan winterlichen Tirol )

Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo,

für alle die nicht wissen was eine __ Senke/__ Senknetz ist mal ein Foto von so einem Ding. Bekommt man für ein paar Euro in jedem Angelladen. Noch einen Stock drangebunden, im Teich versenkt. etwas Futter mittig drüberstreuen, nach ein paar Minuten langsam anheben und wenn man merkt das Fische drüber sind mit einem schnellen Ruck über die Oberfläche heben. Größere Fische (ab 15cm) entkommen aber meist da das Netz nur 1qm2 groß ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (27. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo,

jetzt versuche ich nochmal von Zweitrechner Bilder hochzuladen.
Der Lappi streikt permanent. 

 
Hier mal ein Bild einer Reuse.

 
Und hier die größte Pflanzenzone des Teiches. Noch ist nicht alles aufgeräumt/rausgeräumt, aber es wird.
Wenn ich alle Pflanzenzonen zusammenrechne, komme ich auf vielleicht 10m² - das ist aus meiner Sicht viel zu wenig, da ich eigentlich keine Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich halten kann. 
Links oben in der "Kiste" steht der Filter.
Von den Pflanzen ist noch nicht viel zu sehen.
Ich habe heute die Gelegenheit genutzt und an zwei Stellen die Folie am Rand gerichtet. Dort könnte bei Regen Erdreich eingespült worden sein - allerdings nur in geringen Mengen, denn hier gibt es so gut wie kein Gefälle. 
Eine der Stellen wollte ich schon im Sommer richten, doch lebten da einige Ameisen, mit denen ich mich nicht anlegen wollte. Heute war keine zu sehen.

Jetzt bleiben nur noch die Stellen am Steingarten. Aber dafür muß es viel wärmer werden. Die Folie ist noch sehr steif und läßt sich trotz Sonne kaum bewegen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

10 m² Pflanzzone erscheint mir zur Größe Deines Teiches von 70-80 m²  wirklich sehr  gering, in der Relation zum Wasservolumen von 10-15 m³ müsste sie aber ausreichen, abhängig natürlich vom Wachstum bzw. Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen. Übrigens konnte ich  die ersten sechs Jahre   auch  keine einzige Unterwasserpflanze dauerhaft in meinem Teich halten, nach einigen Wochen war immer Schluss damit.

Das Foto Deiner Pflanzzone erinnert mich sehr an meine ersten Teichjahre, ganz besonders die vielen Steine. Ich habe aus meinem Teich alle Steine, weil zu kalkhältig, entfernt und damit eine wesentliche Besserung erzielt. Wenn Deine Steine  aus landwirtschaftlichem  Boden stammen, könnten sie auch Anteil an Deinen Problemen mit dem Wasser haben. Ganz sicher aber ist es noch wichtiger, dass Du alle problematischen  Stellen an den Teichrändern findest und reparierst, um einen nährstoffreichen  Wasser- und Erdeintrag aus der Umgebung auch in geringen Mengen zu verhindern.

Die pflanzenfreie Wasserfläche links auf dem Foto, wie tief ist sie? Befindet sich hier die zu tiefe, etwas abschüssige  Pflanzstufe, von der Du gesprochen hast oder schon der Teichboden?

Ich hoffe, Du kannst schon bald ein Foto Deiner ganzen Teichanlage einstellen.

Funktioniert so eine Reuse gut? Ich kann mir das Handling damit besser und leichter vorstellen als mit einer __ Senke, speziell bei größeren Teichen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (29. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Elfriede,

ja genau vor diese gezeigte Pflanzzone wollte ich die Kisten mit weiteren __ Iris setzen.
Die derzeit vorhandenen Pflanzen werden schon vom Filterauslauf mit frisch gefiltertem Wasser "versorgt".
Unterdessen könnte ich die Steine, die der Abgrenzung der Flachzonen/neuen Pflanzen dienten eigentlich entfernen. (Ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen.)
Sie waren vor allem dafür gedacht, den Koi davon abzuhalten in den flachen Bereich zu schwimmen und dann rauszuhüpfen/sich von Katzen verletzen zu lassen oder die Pflanzen zu ruinieren. 
Nur, das sind größtenteils Granit- und Porphyrsteine. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass nach den Reinigungsaktionen und jahrelang auf einem Haufen im Regen rumliegen noch Dünger etc. daran "kleben" soll.
Optisch sind sie jedenfalls pikobello - bis auf die Algen...  

Die Reuse fkt. nicht so toll wie gedacht.
1.Tag- nix
2.Tag- 1Gelbrandkäfer
3.Tag- 1 einäugiger Frosch (ein alter Bekannter am Teich  ), 2 Minigoldis und ein kleiner Molch (anscheinend hat Karstens blinder Passagier bisher überlebt).

Mit der __ Senke war ich zu Beginn erfolgreicher. Heute habe ich die Reuse umquartiert. Mal sehen, was wird.


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

schau doch gleich einmal bei www.der-Teich.de vorbei und schau unter Fische im Teich/ Goldfische im Teich den letzten Eintrag an, da hat ein User vor zwei Wochen seinen Teich elektrisch und genehmigt abfischen lassen, weil er 400 Goldis vermutete,- es waren 1000!

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (30. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe inzwischen zwei Fotos zu den Pflanzkisten gefunden. Leider hatte ich nicht genug Pflanzen für die Kisten nach Paros mitgenommen, weshalb diese künstliche Pflanzstufe noch nackt wirkt. Ich habe sie auf 20cm Wasserstand eingerichtet, könnte sie aber in der Höhe beliebig verschieben. Das dritte Foto zeigt zwei völlig verwachsene Kisten mit Teichsimsen, damit könntest Du leicht Deine Filterkiste unsichtbar machen. Die Teich- oder Seesimse ist ein sehr guter Nährstoffzehrer und stellt meines Wissens auch bei freier Auspflanzung keine Gefahr für die Folie dar, außerdem bleibt sie auch im Winter grün und schaut im Schnee sehr dekorativ aus.

Nochmals liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Maike (31. März 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Ich habe in meinen zwei kleinen "fast" Mini-Teichen ca. 100 Junggoldfische aus dem letztem Jahr, durch den milden Winter haben sie leider alle überlebt, es gab keine natürliche Auslese.
Nun muß ich sie bis auf ein paar auch herausfangen. Einer unserer Nachbarn hat eine großen Teich mit riesigen Karpfen, Schleien und was weiß ich sonst noch, der würde die kleinen Goldies nehmen. Ich denke, sie werden dort in die natürliche Nahrungskette einfliessen. Aber ganz wohl ist mir bei dem Gedanken nicht.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Maike,

mir war anfangs auch nicht wohl...
Unterdessen ist mir aber der Teich mit seinen Fröschen, Libellenlarven und dem/n Lurch(en) wichtiger als die dauerpoppenden Biester. 

Zwischenstand der Fangaktionen:
Vorgestern: Mit der Reuse, außer einem Frosch nix.
Mit der wieder ausgekramten __ Senke beim ersten Zug 18  kleine Goldis. Beim zweiten Zug immerhin noch zwei.
Gestern durfte Joachim mal ran und ich hab vom Trecker aus geguckt. Immerhin zwei Goldis in den späten Nachmittagsstunden. Größe weiß ich nicht, weil ich weiter mußte. 
Die beste Zeit ist hier am späten Vormittag/Mittag, denn dann wärmen sie sich den Rücken in den Flachzonen oder an der Oberfläche und wenn sie dann abtauchen... 

Die Reuse fkt. bei mir nicht so wirklich. Da lachen die mich ja vorher aus bzw. sich selbst tot.....................


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Annett,

schon mal probiert die Goldfische mit ner Angel rauszufangen? Klappt bei mir immer sehr gut. Die Großen (farbigen) kann man direkt anwerfen und einem kleinen Wurm an Haken kann eigentlich kein Fische widerstehen . Mit passender Hakengröße kann man sogar die Fische nach Größe sortieren (einen 2er Haken bekommt ein 6cm Fisch nicht ins Maul). Aber vorher natürlich den Widerhaken abfeilen falls der Sonnenbarsch oder Koi am Haken hängt (lassen sich dann problemlos von Haken lösen, selbst wenn er etwas weiter im Maul sitzt. Hab gestern auch erst wieder ein paar von meinem Fischungeziefernachwuchs entfernt, meine Piranhas hatten danach auch mal wieder Spaß beim Fische fangen 
Meine Goldies werde ich dieses Jahr endlich komplett los, wenn deer Teich vergrößert wird und dann die alte Folie raus muß 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Frank,

weißt Du wann ich das letzte Mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte?! 
Das ist gute 20Jahre her. (Man bin ich unterdessen alt, wenn ich sowas von mir sagen kann. )
Gefangen hatte ich was, mich aber damals vor den glitschigen Fischen total geeckelt.  

Ich müßte mir erstmal sowas zulegen... 
Und dann 200? Jungfische einzeln rausfangen?
Was für kleine __ Würmer nimmst Du denn als Köder? Regenwürmer in kleiner Ausführung?


----------



## jay (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

normale maden machen sich am haken gut weil die sind so klein da gehen sogar schon die 3-4 cm kleinen fische drauf. und weil die beim aufspießen meistens noch auslaufen locken die die fische noch besser an. kenn ich aus eigener erfahrung.


----------



## rrumpelchen (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Danke erst einmal an alle, die auf meinen Beitrag antworteten, ich habe hier ein wirkliches Problem angesprochen, aber nicht so viel Zeit regelmäßig dabei zu sein.

Ich lese im Schnelltempo mit, weiß nun was eine __ Senke ist und an Annett persönlich gesprochen:

Ich sagte Dir doch bereits, dass eine Reuse nicht funktioniert.

Gestern habe ich mit einem Teichbesitzer gesprochen, der __ Barsche schon ausprobiert hat und es funktionierte nicht. Dieser arbeitet sogar in einem Gartencenter, die Fische anbieten.

Einen __ Hecht kann er uns nicht bestellen, ich will unbedingt einen Hecht in unserem Teich.

Wo bekomme ich einen Hecht her. Nur so am Rande bemerkt:

Diese Woche war einer bei uns mit Nachnamen "Hecht". Den wollten wir gleich in den Teich werfen, aber er hatte etwas dagegen.

Ich war noch nicht so oft hier, muss erst schauen, wie man als Anhang "kluge Worte oder Sätze" hinzugügt, mag das aber. Nun mein Lieblingszitat:

"Wer glaubt, JEMAND zu sein, hat aufgehört, etwas zu werden."


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Moin,

ich hab mit __ Senke (1x 18 auf einen Zug) und zu Beginn mit der Reuse (max. 5 Fische) relativ viel Glück gehabt.
Die Reuse habe ich entfernt, da ich die __ Frösche nicht gefährden möchte.
Unterdessen warten an die 80 Goldfische (viele im 3-4cm Bereich) auf ihren neuen Besitzer.
Am Montag gehen sie auf große Reise ins Frankenländle. 

Ich bin dabei mehr Pflanzen in den Teich zu bringen, um so dem Nährstoffüberschuß Herr zu werden. Die Kapillarsperre habe ich bereits an >70% der Umrandung (provisorisch) erneuert und den dortigen Ameisen den Kampf angesagt. Sie schleppen Mutterboden hinter die Kapillarsperre in den Teich und verursachen so sicherlich einen Teil der Nährstofffracht.

Einen __ Hecht wird man wohl nur beim Angler erstehen können.
Mach doch mal einen Aushang im Supermarkt (Rewe/Edeka/Kaufland etc. haben solche Tafeln) oder frag den nächsten Angler beim Spaziergang persönlich.

Wenn meine Goldis jetzt auch noch anfangen "zu pimpern", werde ich auch noch die Großen mit dem Kescher dezimieren können.  



> muss erst schauen, wie man als Anhang "kluge Worte oder Sätze" hinzugügt


Geh mal oben auf "Nützliche Links" und dort auf "Signatur ändern".



Schönes Wochenende und "Petri heil!".


----------



## rrumpelchen (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Danke für die Tipps, Annett, zum einen hinsichtlich zum Erwerb eines Hechtes und zum anderen "Signatur ändern", aber auch das mit den Ameisen wusste ich nicht.

Wir haben viele Steine rund um unseren Teich liegen und hebt man einen an, sind darunter Ameisen. Wir haben ebenso viel zu wenig Pflanzen. Ich habe gehört, dass 1/3 des Teiches Pflanzen ausmachen sollten.

Im Moment macht uns aber eher, wie vielen Teichbesitzern, die Wärme und das Fehlen von Niederschlägen zu schaffen.

Liebe Grüße an alle Teichbesitzer.


----------



## rrumpelchen (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Nur ein Test hinsichtlich meiner Signatur.


----------



## BigP (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern das hier gelesen und möchte mich hier einklinken, obwohl der Beitrag schon recht alt ist:
In meinem Teich wimmelt es nur so von Goldfischen; jede Menge Nachwuchs obwohl nicht gefüttert wird.
Mein Kumpel hat mir den Vorschlag gemacht, zumindest zeitweise, seinen überzähligen __ Hechtbarsch zur Verfügung zu stellen, der sich um den Überbestand kümmern sollte. Der Hechtbarsch ist etwa 20-25cm lang und könnte - laut dessen Besitzer - gut 30cm groß werden.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorschlag? Ist das sinnvoll? Ein gutes Gefühl habe ich nicht dabei, aber irgendeine Lösung muss her und nach Allem was ich hier gelesen habe, sind die Varianten mit Reuse und Netz eher uneffektiv.
Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Pit,

vor allen Dingen haben die Varianten mit Reuse etc. einen ganz gravierenden Haken: Du hast hinterher immer noch das Problem, wohin mit den Fischen...


----------



## hadron (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo BigP ¿ (Ironie)

Einen "__ Hechtbarsch" kenne ich nur als andere Bezeichnung für den __ Zander. Dieser wird bei seiner jetzigen Grösse von 20-25 cm bei ausreichend Futter sicher 30-35 gross werden, aber das in einem Jahr - das nur vorab.

Ein Zander ist zur Nachwuchsregulierung auf jedenfall eine Überlegung wert, denn selbst ein 30-35cm-Exemplar wird Fische in einer Grössenordnung von 5 cm bevorzugen und ausgewachsene Goldfische etc. ne ganze Weile in Ruhe lassen bis diese von der Grösse in sein Beuteschema passen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi Jörg,

__ Zander wären zwar praktisch, da sie nur schlanke Fische fressen, allerdings sind sie auch recht empfindlich. Viele Teiche werden ihnen auch nicht behagen, da sie sich tagsüber gerne in die dunkle Tiefenzone zurückziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## BigP (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! Ich werde noch abklären, um welchen Raubfisch es sich genau handelt. Mein Kollege sprach von einem __ Hechtbarsch, der in Südamerika vorkommt. Ein __ Zander ist das jedenfalls nicht. Ich kriege noch die genaue Bezeichnung und melde mich dann wieder!


----------



## sternhausen (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo BigP

Wer behauptet, dass eine Reuse oder eine __ Senke (wobei ich eine Reuse bevorzugen würde) uneffektiv ist, der kann einfach damit nicht umgehen.
Es gibt einfach keine schonendere Art für die Fische diese aus einem Gartenteich raus zu bekommen.
Einzig Else hat recht, wenn Sie schreibt, wohin dann mit den gefangenen Fischen, dass sollte man sich schon voher überlegen, aber im Normallfall ist es nicht so schwer Abnehmer zu finden.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Elfriede (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo BigP,

Reinhards Meinung kann ich mich voll anschließen,  eine Reuse ist eine wirklich feine Sache um schonend abzufischen. Ich habe damit 2008 ca. 230 Schleierschwänze aus meinem Teich geholt, 2009 waren es noch einmal 90. Bei meiner Ankunft hier auf Paros vor drei Tagen schwammen wieder eine Menge Fische in meinem  vermeintlich schon fischlosen Teich. Ich habe sofort wieder eine Reuse eingehängt und gestern damit bereits wieder  7 Fische gefangen.

Von Annett weiß ich, dass es Jahre dauern kann bis man einen mit Fischen besetzten Teich wieder fischfrei bekommt, deshalb habe ich schon 2008 ein kleines Becken fischgerecht als Zwischenlager mit Pflanzen und Verstecken eingerichtet. Habe ich ca.20-25 Fischlein eingesammelt, bringe ich sie in ein neues Zuhause und habe das Becken wieder frei für weitere Fische. Leider sind meine Schleierschwänze und Goldfische meistens schneller mit ihrer Vermehrung als ich mit der Abfischerei, dafür aber braucht auf diese Weise kein Fisch leiden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## sternhausen (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi zusammen

Hier habe ich auf meiner Seite ein Demovideo einer Reuse.
Dieses Video habe ich an meinem Schwimmteich gedreht, incl.  Unterwasseraufnahmen und eines kann ich euch versichern, die gefangenen Fische habe ich weder bestochen, noch dressiert.

Hier der Link:
Hier geht es zum Demovideo

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## hadron (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... allerdings sind sie auch recht empfindlich. Viele Teiche werden ihnen auch nicht behagen, da sie sich tagsüber gerne in die dunkle Tiefenzone zurückziehen...



Hi Frank,

da hast du natürlich recht - __ Zander sind ne heikle Sache in Bezug auf Robustheit und Anspruch. Ausserdem fühlt sich ein Zander als Einzelfisch sicher auch nicht richtig wohl - offensichtlich handelt es sich hier aber ja sowieso um einen anderen Fisch.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo,

wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26523 - hab ich das Problem das ich meine Rotfedern, die langsam aber sich Überhand nehmen, nicht aus dem Teich bekomme. Größenmäßig ist so ziemlich alles dabei von ganz klein (1cm) bis groß (ca. 25cm). Um Reuse, Kescher und __ Senknetz machen zumindest die Großen einen ebenso großen Bogen, egal was man auch für Leckerbissen anbietet. Hab mich jetzt mal nen bissel beim Angelbedarf umgeschaut und bin auf spezielle Lockstoffe für Rotfedern bzw. -augen gestoßen.
Hat irgendwer mit den Stoffen schon Erfahrnugen gesammelt? Wenn ja, funktionieren die wirklich? Hab derzeit noch ein bisschen Bedenken sowas am Teich einzusetzen, da es ja immerhin kein Freigewässer ist und demenstprechend vielleicht irgendwas mit dem Wasser passiert 
Würde den  Lockstoff erstmal mit der Reuse ausprobieren und schauen ob der Hunger über die Vernunft siegt 
Für weitere Anregungen bin ich jederzeit dankbar,

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## sternhausen (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Stephan

Da ich sehr viele lange Jahre im Team der österreichischen Nationalmannschaft (Sportangeln) geangelt habe und mit all diesen Futterzusätzen und Lockstoffen reichlich Erfahrung habe, möchte ich dir dringend abraten, diese Lockstoffe in unseren kleinen Teichen anzuwenden.

Es mag sein, dass es das ein oder andere Mittelchen gibt, das deinem teich nichts antut, aber mir persönlich wäre es zu riskant, zumal da Mittelchen auf den Markt sind, die ganz schön heftig sind.


Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Reinhard,

vielen Dank für die Info, dann werd ich das mit den Lockstoffen wohl erstmal sein lassen. 
Gibt es denn aus deiner Erfahrung heraus irgendwelche natürlichen Köder die Rotfedern einfach nicht links liegen lassen können? Hatte in verschiedenen Anglerforen schonmal was von Mais und Weißbrot gelesen und es auch ausprobiert. Allerdings auch hier Fehlanzeige. Wahrscheinlich sind die Rotfedern schon zu sehr an das herkömmliche Teichfutter gewöhnt, was sie aber auch nicht dazu bringt in die Reuse zu schwimmen oder mal nen Stückchen näher an der Kescher heranzukommen.

Schöne Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## sternhausen (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Stephan

Das kommt nun mal drauf an, ob dir leicht vor etwas ekelt.

Ein Top Köder wären Maden, aber nicht die grausigen aus der Biotonne oder sonst wo her, sondern die aus dem Angelladen.
Die sind sauber und riechen nicht, aber Achtung, die musst du so kühl wie möglich lagern, den wenn die Wärme haben, hast du bald mal so richtige fette __ Fliegen

Die größeren solltest du dann auch leicht mit einem kleinen Haken (22 er Haken, gibt es auch ohne Wiederhaken)  und Schnurr, bzw einer Angel fangen können. Ist halt nur eine Frage der zeit und der Menge der Fische.

Ich kenne deine Teich zwar nicht, aber wenn du schnell und effektiv deinen Fischbestand verringern willst, wäre auch ein Zugnetz eine sehr gute Methode.
Die gibt es oft in der Bucht oder so.
Solltest halt nur darauf achten, das die Maschenweite deinem Fischbestand angepasst ist.

Wenn der Teich nicht zu groß ist, könntest du dir auch so eine Art Zugnetz aus einer alten Gardine basteln, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Reinhard, 

was den Ekel betrifft hab ich mit Maden keine Probleme, nur muss ich mal schauen ob ich die Lagerung im Kühlschrank durch bekomme

Angeln wollte ich eigentlich erstmal umgehen, da ich fest davon überzeugt bin, das ich zu 90% Goldfische am Haken haben werde und die Rotfedern nach dem ersten Biss wieder die Lunte riechen (bin mittlerweile fest davon überzeugt das die Biester ziemlich was auf dem Kasten haben :evil) 

Zugnetz hatte ich auch schonmal im Hinterkopf. Allerdings dürfte sich das als schwierig erweisen, da ich zum einen relativ groben Kies im Teich habe und ein steil abfallendes Loch in der Mitte ist, wo ich das Netz nicht passend ziehen kann. 

Werd mich am WE aber mal probehalber mit der Angel auf Lauer legen und schauen was passiert. 

Ach ja, der Teich sieht so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20852/page-2

Allerdings mittlerweile glasklar und mit eine wenig mehr Pflanzen.


----------



## hadron (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Also nun mal ernsthaft ...

wenn das "Problem" dauerhaft gelöst werden soll gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Einen Raubfisch der sich des ungewünschten/überzähligen Nachwuchses annimmt.

2) Teich ablassen - ALLE ungewünschten Arten entfernen.

__ Senke/Angeln/Reuse sind ein unterfangen ohne Ende und sogt für mehr Stress im Teich als ein Raubfisch der dasselbe macht, nämlich überzähligen Nachwuchs im Zaum halten - denn dauerhaft wird man nur Herr der Lage wenn man Möglichkeit 2 nimmt.

Also:

"Ich will Rotfedern (Fische) im Teich haben, aber nicht massenhaft Nachwuchs" --> Möglichkeit 1

oder

"Rotfedern (meine Fische) vermehren sich zu stark und ich will sie raus haben" --> Möglichkeit 2


----------



## muschtang (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Man könnte ja Langleinen auslegen xD

Mal nebenbei......tötet ihr die fische? und wenn, wie genau?

Kleine fische fange ich immer mit einer Flasche.......dort kommt futter rein....die flasche wird auf grund gelegt und die fische können nicht mehr raus......


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Was die Unruhe im Teich angeht kann ich bisher noch nichts Negatives feststellen. Zumindest meine Goldfische stören meine Fangversuche überhaupt nicht und sie kommen weiterhin angeschwommen wenn ich an den Teich komme.

Ein Raubfisch im Teich sorgt, denke ich, ebenfalls für Unruhe. Hab das schon häufiger in meinen Aquarien beobachtet, wenn z.B. nur noch eine __ Barsch da war. Der ist dann auf Alles los gegangen was in sein Sichtfeld geschwommen ist (egal ob kleiner oder größer) Von daher bin ich mit sowas dann auch erstmal vorsichtig.

Ablassen ist eine Alternative die ich, wenn ich diese Saison nicht ein besseres Mittel finde, im Spätsommer/Herbst ins Auge fasse.

Die Fische haben theoretisch schon ein neues Zuhause bei einem Bekannten gefunden. Nur kann ich sie irgendwie noch nicht ganz vom Umzug überzeugen


----------



## sternhausen (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi Stephan

Ein absolut schön angelegter Teich ist das, was du da hast.
Der gefällt mir echt ausgesprochen gut.

Zum Zugnetz und der Schräge im Teich, da gibt es welche, die haben unten anstatt der einzelnen Gewichte eine schwere Kette über die ganze Länge eingearbeitet.
Das hat den riesen großen Vorteil, dass sich das Netz jeder Unebenheit und auch den Schrägen ordentlich anpasst und so fast nichts bis gar nichts unten durchkommt.

Das kannst du dir aber ebenfalls  selbst anfertigen.

Zu den Maden im Kühlschrank, ja das kenne ich allzugut.
Ich musste mir einen eigenen Kühlschrank im Keller zulegen, sonst hätte mich meine Frau mit samt dem Maden rausgeschmissen.
Muss aber dazu sagen, das wir an so einem Wettkampfwochende bis zu 10 Liter reine Maden brauchten.:smoki

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## BigP (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Also, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen ist es ein Orangen-Hechtbuntbarsch!
Kommt wohl ursprünglich aus Brasilien und braucht 24 bis 28°C Wassertemperatur, laut Aquarium Guide.
Mein Kollege hatte 4 von den Monstern im Aquarium, einer ist gleich zu Anfang gestorben und sofort hatte sich ein Päärchen gebildet, welches seitdem den verbliebenen Dritten bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit fertig macht; der hat schon keine Farbe mehr...
Den Dritten möchte daher er schon seit Längerem loswerden und so kamen wir auf die Idee mit meinem Teich. Dagegen spricht der Wärmebedarf, das könnten wir also frühestens Mitte/Ende Juni ins Auge fassen.
Meint Ihr, das könnte so praktikabel sein???


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi BigP,

wenn der Fisch tatsächlich diesen Wärmebedarf hat, kann es Dir passieren, dass Du ganz schnell eine Fischleiche im Teich hast. Das halte ich fast schon für Tierquälerei. Man kann seine Fische auch eleganter umbringen. 

Versuch lieber, etwas zu bekommen, was mit hiesigen Wetterverhältnissen auch zurecht kommt.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo Reinhard,

danke für die Blumen 

Wegen dem Zugnetz hab ich immer noch so meine Bedenken, zum Einen wegen dem groben Kies und zum Anderen wegen den Seerosen die dann wohl beim Ziehen im Weg sind. Vielleicht probier ich das im Herbst wenn die Seerosen zurück gestutzt sind und bevor ich zum allerletzten Mittel greife und den Teich leer pumpe. 

Werd am WE erstmal schauen ob die Damen und Herren der Rotfederfraktion auf Maden reagieren oder ob die wieder den Goldis den Vortritt lassen und sich dann einen in die Flosse lachen wenn ihre Mitbewohner Fahrstuhl Richtung Frischluft fahren.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die guten Tips


----------



## rrumpelchen (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo,

ich habe im März 2007 das Thema ins Leben gerufen und war lange nicht mehr hier. Es hat sich einiges in diesem Forum geändert. Ich werde mich erst einmal neu zurecht finden müssen.

Den Teich gibt es selbstverständlich immer noch. Ich muss endlich auch mal ein Bild hochladen, damit Ihr mal eine Vorstellung davon habt, wovon ich schreibe.

Nun, das einzige, was sich wirklich längerzeitig lohnt, ist, den Teich abzulassen und den zu groß gewordenen Fischbesatz zu entfernen.

Mit einer Reuse haben wir damals auch versucht das Problem zu lösen. Diese Möglichkeit werden wir aber nicht mehr in Erwägung ziehen. Auch __ Frösche verirren sich darin und auch wenn ich schon oft deren störende Geräusche verfluchte, hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn einer dran glauben musste. Ich muss das nicht näher erläutern, Ihr wiss, was ich meine.

Nachhaltig hilft wirklich nur Wasser bis auf die Tiefwasserzone ablassen und aussondern, wenn das Problem nun einmal besteht.

Ansonsten füttern wir bei so einem großen Teich nur ab und zu mitten im Sommer aus Spaß an der Freude, einfach nur, weil sie dann ganz nah an den Steg kommen. Unter 10 Grad sollte man eh nicht füttern und man sollte bedenken, dass ein Überangebot an Nahrung in einem Gewässer nur der Vermehrung dient.

Mit Raubfischen haben wir gar keine Erfahrungen. Ich weiß nur, es ist nicht so einfach, wenn gar unmöglich, welche im Handel zu bekommen, die einheimisch sind oder unserem Klima gewachsen sind.

Bis demnächst


----------



## ebo (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

...


----------



## rrumpelchen (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hallo ebo,

Was bedeutet "..." ?

Nun, ich habe gesehen, Du hast Kois. Das könnten wir uns gar nicht erlauben. Ein Koi braucht recht sauberes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser, habe ich jedenfalls mal gehört, gelesen.

Unser Sohn schenkte mir vor einigen Jahren mal zum Muttertag einen kleinen, silberfarbenen Koi. Er hat es gut gemeint.

Damals habe ich gedacht: Vielleicht reicht der Sauerstoff und es könnte klappen. Wir filtern nur über einen biologischen Filterteich, den wir übrigens dieses Jahr erneuern müssen, hat aber ca. 10 Jahre funktioniert. Das Wasser ist klar, aber das Erdreich unseres erhöhten Filterteiches haben wir mit Holz gesichert und dieses ist nun durchgefault.

Wir haben einen kleinen Teich, mit Erde angeschüttet und mit Holzbohlen befestigt, oberhalb unseres eigentlichen Teiches. Den Aufbau des kleinen Filterteiches haben wir seinerzeit einem Buch entnommen (heute würde ich googlen). Wir pumpen aus dem großen Teich, wenn er sich nicht mehr alleine reguliert, das Wasser in den Filterteich und dies kommt über einen breiten Wasserfall wieder in den eigentlichen Teich.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Dieser Aufbau bzw. diese Filtermethode eignet sich nicht für Kois. Der Koi, den mir mein Sohn damals schenkte, ist meiner Unwissentheit oder meiner Hoffnung zum Opfer gefallen, es möge doch genügend Sauerstoff in unserem Teich enthalten sein. Es tut mir heute noch leid.


----------



## March (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*



Wackenmaniac schrieb:


> (...)
> Werd mich am WE aber mal probehalber mit der Angel auf Lauer legen und schauen was passiert.
> (...)






Na, wir wollen uns doch nicht etwa strafbar machen. 

Dafür benötigst du "eigentlich" einen Fischereischein. 
Nach unserer deutschen Rechtslage darfst du nicht mal einen Angelhaken in einer Pfütze "versenken" ohne "Angelschein" 

Versteh mich nicht falsch - Ich hab nix dagegen (sofern du weißt wie man den gefangene Fisch schonend vom Haken löst) aber rein rechtlich gesehen brauchst du hierfür einen Fischereischein, ugs. "Angelschein" genannt.

Also: Nicht vom Nachbarn, welcher ggf. Polizist, Naturschützer, Fischereiaufseher, etc. ist erwischen lassen. 

Aber: Wo kein Kläger ...


----------



## Wackenmaniac (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*



> Nicht vom Nachbarn, welcher ggf. Polizist, Naturschützer, Fischereiaufseher, etc. ist erwischen lassen




Wohnen bei mir keine in der Nähe die obige Berufe bzw. Berufungen ausüben. Im Allgemeinen interessiert es meine Nachbarn eh herzlich wenig was ich so am Teich veranstalte, außer die wollen für ihre Enkel mal wieder einen __ Goldfisch abstauben, aber da ich von Goldfischen in Einzelhaft nix halte 

Aber gut zu wissen, dass man das noch nicht mal an seinem eigenen Teich darf. Wegen Haken entfernen mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Hatte früher häufiger das Vergnügen meinen Onkel zum Angeln zu begleiten. Von daher weiß ich noch wie man das macht.

Im Übrigen bezweifel ich eh das auch nur eine __ Rotfeder beisen wird. Die werden wieder schön die Goldis vorlassen und ich werds dann wohl auch mit dieser Methode dran geben....


----------



## AxelU (23. Apr. 2010)

*2üBERST*

Hallo Leute,

schaut Euch doch mal die Fischmärkte in Asien an. Alles, was länger als 3 cm ist kommt dort in den Topf. 

Kopf ab, Schwanz ab, ausnehmen, etwas Gewürz dran und dann dünsten, kochen oder braten. Ist Vitamin- und einweißreich und garantiert die beste Verwertung für einen Überbesatz. 

Oder anders rum. Nicht die Kleinsten raus fischen, sondern immer nur die Dicksten und Fettesten. Dann können die Kleinen besser wachsen und werden auch irgendwann groß. Das ist (grob gesagt) das Prinzip jeder gewerblichen Speisefischzucht. So einen 40 cm Koi kann man doch bestimmt perfekt auf dem Grill zubereiten. Ich glaube auch die meisten Kanninchenzüchter essen Ihre "Überstände" irgendwann auf.

Und wenn Ihr Euren Teich ohne Chemie betreibt, sollte das Essen auch frei von Antibiotika und sonstigen Schadstoffen sein.

Wir schmeckt denn überhaupt __ Goldfisch und Koi? Müsste doch dem Karpfen recht ähnlich sein, oder?

Ich weiß selber nicht so genau, ob ich das jetzt errnst gemeint habe oder nicht. Aber fest steht, dass ein Fisch, egal wie groß, nunmal ein guter und gesunder Eiweißlieferant ist. Und in so manchen Gegenden wäre man bestimmt froh, wenn man ein paar Fische zum essen hätte, auch wenn diese noch so klein wären!!

Axel


----------



## BigP (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Also, der Orangen Hechtbuntbarsch ist inzwischen in ein neues Heim zu 5 artverwandten Kollegen nach Köln umgezogen und somit keine Option mehr für meinen Teich. Wäre temperaturmäßig sicher nicht optimal gewesen.
Wo bekomme ich denn wohl einen passenden Raubfisch für meine Goldies her, der sich klimamäßig hier wohlfühlt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi Axel,

ein Koi schmeckt eigentlich wie andere Karpfen auch, sind ja beides die gleiche Art. Da Koi aber nicht so fett wie die hochrückigen Mastkarpfen sind schmecken sie angenehmer (wenn sie in sauberen Wasser natürlich aufgewachsen sind, ohne Mastfutter, ect.) da sich wegen des geringeren Fettgehaltes weniger geschmacksbeeinträchtigende Stoffe einlagern können

MfG Frank


----------



## AxelU (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> ein Koi schmeckt eigentlich wie andere Karpfen auch, sind ja beides die gleiche Art. Da Koi aber nicht so fett wie die hochrückigen Mastkarpfen sind schmecken sie angenehmer (wenn sie in sauberen Wasser natürlich aufgewachsen sind, ohne Mastfutter, ect.) da sich wegen des geringeren Fettgehaltes weniger geschmacksbeeinträchtigende Stoffe einlagern können
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank,

ist das Theorie oder Erfahrung?
evil

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Hi Axel,

eigene Erfahrung, hatte vor ein paar Jahren  beim Nachtangeln auf __ Aal mal einen Koi von fast 3 kg an den Haken bekommen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zu viele kleine Fische, suche Lösung.*

Guten Abend.

Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion über essbare Fische oder nicht. :beten

Natürlich sträuben sich manchem die Nackenhaare bei dem Gedanken, dass jemand Koi isst. 
Aber Koi sind nun mal in erster Linie Fische. 

Andere essen Zicklein,Pferde, Schweine oder Kaninchen.... wieder andere oder sogar die gleichen Leute halten genau diese Tierarten als Haustiere, um sie später zu essen oder als "Freizeit-Partner".
Nutztiere sind sie alle, auch wenn mancher sie aus einem anderen Grund als zu Nahrungszwecken hält.
Das Ganze muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen - meine Meinung!


Beste Grüße
Annett, die kein Pferdefleisch isst und auch Otto (Ziegenkumpel vom Pferd) nie essen könnte


----------

